# STOLEN MOTORHOME



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Please keep your eyes open -


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess LHD and heading for a port.

Ray.


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

Looks RHD from the photo - so may not be heading for Dover.


----------



## newleaf (Jan 11, 2007)

*Stolen Motorhome*

Any distinguishing marks to set it apart?


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Bump


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Pikeys


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

daffodil said:


> Pikeys


Shocked :roll:


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Stolen*

More likely to be thieves in my opinion ???????????????


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

if you can get it posted on Facebook, Twitter or Instagram then there is a much wider coverage for people to keep an eye open for the MH...especially highlighting the VRN..

Ian


----------

